# Pledge Of Allegiance



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

"I've been listening to you boys and girls recite the Pledge of Allegiance all semester, and it seems as though it is becoming monotonous to you. If I may, may I recite it and try to explain to you the meaning of each word?"

*I*
me, an individual, a committee of one.
*Pledge*
dedicate all of my worldly goods to give without self pity.
*Allegiance*
my love and my devotion.
*To the flag*
our standard, Old Glory, a symbol of freedom. Wherever she waves, there's respect because your loyalty has given her a dignity that shouts freedom is everybody's job!
*of the United*
that means that we have all come together.
*States of America*
individual communities that have united into 48 great states. Forty-eight individual communities with pride and dignity and purpose; all divided with imaginary boundaries, yet united to a common purpose, and that's love for country.
*And to the republic*
a state in which sovereign power is invested in representatives chosen by the people to govern. And government is the people and it's from the people to the leaders, not from the leaders to the people.
*For which it stands, one nation*
one nation, meaning "so blessed by God"
*Indivisible*
incapable of being divided.
*With liberty*
which is freedom -- the right of power to live one's own life without threats, fear or some sort of retaliation.
*And Justice*
the principle or quality of dealing fairly with others.
*For all*
which means, boys and girls, it's as much your country as it is mine.

***~~**~~***
Since I was a small boy, two states have been added to our country and two words have been added to the pledge of Allegiance... *UNDER GOD* Wouldn't it be a pity if someone said that is a prayer and that would be eliminated from schools too? - Red Skelton

*God Bless America! *


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats a great brake down of it.









Angelo


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

A MEN!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What more can I say but like paul just said AMEN

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> What more can I say but like paul just said AMEN
> 
> Don


X3


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> What more can I say but like paul just said AMEN
> 
> Don


X3
[/quote]

X Eleventy


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Scooter: what happened to one nation "under God"? Did you leave that piece out by mistake or was it intentional?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Scooter: what happened to one nation "under God"? Did you leave that piece out by mistake or was it intentional?


glennbo,

In the original version, written by the Rev. Francis Bellamy in 1892, 'under God' was not part of The Pledge. That was added at a later date (By Congress, in 1954, after a campaign by the Knights of Columbus). If you re-read the last part of the post, you will see that that is kind of the crux of the matter. And the basis upon which those who are currently trying to remove the phrase from the pledge are basing their argument.

Previously, in 1924 at the national Flag Conference, and under the leadership of the American Legion and the Daughters of the American Revolution, the original 'my flag' was changed to 'the flag' as well.

As an interesting side note, The Rev. Bellamy originally wrote "one nation, indivisible, with *equality,* liberty and justice for all", but later removed 'equality' from the Pledge, as at the time the thought of equality for women and African Americans was not popular.

In any case, it is a beautiful writing, and one that I am proud and moved to recite whenever possible.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice.

But kind of ironic that "Under God" was also eliminated from the main text above too (it's listed in the further explanation only). Wonder if Red had a Freudian slip


----------

